# case puma series tractors



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

I was just curiuos if anyone was running a case puma series tractor and how yall liked them. i myself have a 155 puma and i love it. it has the 19 speed powereshift cab susp and front axle susp. it rides good and has plenty of power to pull our 4755. it also seems like it gets better fuel consumption than our john deeres. i would really like your input.


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

We have two. A 210 with 19 speed PS and a 225 with a CVT. Both have suspended front axles, 30 mph trannys, and front hitches with ptos. We like them and they do pretty good on fuel and the ride is pretty good to although the 210 seems to ride better than the 225.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

We looked at a Puma w/770 loader back when they first came out, drove 4 hours to a show to see when it was first being introduced in Canada. Compared prices and machines between colors, and wound up with a green one. Got a 7630 IVT, which rode better (heavier, longer wheel-base), was far more comfortable (way better cab in our mind), and over-all seemed to be built better. So far we've been very happy with our decision. So happy in fact we bought a 7830 to compliment the first one.

I do like the Puma's however, and the new 43mph one has me very interested. Would make a nice loader tractor to go zooming from field to field to stack or load bales.









Would really like to see some pics of the Puma's in action guys!


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

YouTube - Puma 210 Krone rears kuhn front
YouTube - RCF
The first is the 210 cutting and the second one is just some pics of our operation.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks RCF! Neat videos, neat operation! How do you like the Fendts? I ran some for the summer, but never owned one. Will definitely be looking at a Fendt again before buying anything else though!

I noticed you had both Krone and Kuhn butterfly mowers, how do they compare to each other?

I personally really like the Pottinger mowers, but haven't run any of the Euro mowers so can't really comment.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

Josh A.

When i bought my puma 155 i also looked at the deeres and a 7430 is about the same tractor and thats waht i compared it to. The puma was about 15,000 dollars cheaper than the deere. i couldnt justfy the green paint. i also believed the cab has alot more room than the deere. i have no complints at all on mine. My dad has a couple of deeres and is thinking of trading them for a couple of pumas.


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

We have never run Pottinger mowers but we like the looks of them. I like the Krone mowers better than the Kuhn one problem with the Kuhn is that they are to heavy but we got the Kuhn for the bigger merger belts on the back.

The Fendt tractors are real nice to run and very fuel efficient but I think we will be looking at a 8600 MF next time around.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Hayking said:


> Josh A.
> 
> When i bought my puma 155 i also looked at the deeres and a 7430 is about the same tractor and thats waht i compared it to. The puma was about 15,000 dollars cheaper than the deere. i couldnt justfy the green paint. i also believed the cab has alot more room than the deere. i have no complints at all on mine. My dad has a couple of deeres and is thinking of trading them for a couple of pumas.


(***Not disagreeing with your post, simply stating our experience. The 7430 and 7630 are hardly comparable; and we prefer US-built tractors.***)

The Puma 155 is the small frame, which basically is a renamed MXU (slightly different specs/engine etc), but is comparable to the 7430 yes.

When we priced them in fall of 2006 (prior to production of either 7030s or Puma's), the Puma 165 (large frame) was priced closely to a 7630 w/PowerQuad. They just didn't seem like they could be worth the same price. For the price, we chose the Deere. Partly for the product itself, partly for the brand & dealers. Also wanted a variable transmission which at the time was not available on the red one, though it added 7k to the cost of the green one (IVT over PQ). So far in 2,200 hours of hard use, we've only had 2 minor problems. Have no regrets, but would at least look at a Puma again.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

I understand where your coming from as to having a good dealer and wanting a american made tractor (i believe the magnum is the smallest case made in the US). i know that it is hard to find a decent New holland or case dealer that will treat you right. we have one that dad has done business with for a long time, but they are 200 miles away, they treat us right though. i also know that the 7430 and the 7630 arent compareable as the 7630 is on a larger frame. I would bet that it makes a considerable differance. what was the two minor problems you had out of your deere?


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

At about 1,900 hours the 7630 had a whine in the hydraulic pump. I think there was a cracked line or something that caused air or something to by-pass in? Didn't hinder performance, but did make a whine(squeal) periodically during use.

At about 2,100 hours the tie-rod on the left side of the front axle broke. This is a bit concerning(what if it'd happened going down the road?) it in fact only happened when backing up to unhook the bale processor, so was going slow with no load, thankfully.

But I believe it is not unreasonable due to the hard use. [600mm wide tires(think dry steering) carrying big loads (5,000lbs+) with a heavy loader (JD746) over hard frozen ground/manure or through muddy pens.] That's a lot of twisting and sideways torquing of the tires going over mole-hills or frozen piles of cow manure.

Both covered on warranty, though the second one cost $500 for the Extended Warranty fee.


----------

